# Offset bracket for small outboard



## phishintrip007 (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get a bracket like the one shown in this pic?



I have my motor on a small jonboat and the tiller handle is a little to long, it needs to move back about 6 inches to clear the seats I put in it. I don't know where to buy one of these things.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

CMC MARINE ?

http://www.cook-mfg.net/index.html


----------



## phishintrip007 (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah, i have looked at the CMC stuff. $$$$$$$'s



I have seen other jackplates or setback plates for 1/3 of the price and I can't really figure out what the difference is. I was actually thinking about just having a buddy make one for me. Most of these for sale online are rated up to 300hp and are pretty substantial in how they are built. I have a 15hp and won't ever have anything larger (not on this boat anyway). I was expecting in the 40-60 dollar range and the CMC ones are in the 160-250 dollar range. Just wondering if anyone else has found one for smaller boats that are much less expensive.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I think all of the CMC units are power tilt and trim, etc. Thats why they are priced more expensive than a simple bracket without any hydraulics.

If you just want the offset and no other fancy hydraulic power, call Breeze Fabricators in Gulf Breeze.


----------

